# Google Wallet



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got an email that a new Google Wallet app is available with new security and the ability to add any credit card to it.

Not sure if this is old news, but when I click the play store link in the email it says not available if your country or with your carrier.

I'm on Verizon so this makes sense.

Is there a working apk of this we can side load?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Somewhat old news. My wallet works fine. I'm using formulas gapps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I just got that email too. I clicked update and in the play store it says open or uninstall. I'm also on Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, I just got the email but I have had mine setup for any card for a couple of weeks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess the gapps I am using doesn't have it installed. Anyone have a link to an apk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm on Verizon and also received the email. I added another card and Wallet accepted it... and then Wallet promptly deactivated my existing Google prepaid card. And it had a balance on it.

So I called the number that Wallet gives you to call when it deactivates the prepaid card and the lady said to go into apps and clear data on Wallet. Then you have to go back into Wallet and re-enter the exact same email and password that you originally used to activate the prepaid card. That's supposed to fix it. I'll give it a try in a few minutes.

edit: I was able to clear data and get my prepaid card active again. I don't think I'll try to add a second card again.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been using the new wallet for the last few weeks now. But I got the email from Google today as well.
I have a modded wallet by Paul O'brian that removes the unsupported device warning.
If any one wants it here it is http://www.mediafire...fjqaytkp5sxr7uh
Just install in system apps and do the usual set permissions. I change the owner as well.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

i am pretty sure its just them trying to let everyone know that it was updated. i dont think they keep track on who has actually updated or started to use personal cards other than citi master card


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If you already have Wallet installed, follow this link on PC and push it to your phone. That's how I got the update. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdid=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdot=1


----------

